# Prego CM vs. Normal CM



## JaymeeBee

I'm on CD14 and OV'd between the 26 and the 29 this is my first month actually _trying_ to chart. 

I am having a lot of creamy CM mixed with EWCM (the ovulation kind), is this a bad sign? AF is due April 12th.


----------



## Starmoon

Bump!

I would also like to know the answer to this. Have googled with mixed answers. I have been getting a lot of ewcm/sticky CM the last few days and I am 9DPO.


----------



## yomo

Me too! Up until 11DPO I had CM and now it's a mixture, Don't know about you guys but I am normally dry when the witch is due. My cervix is also really soft and has been since ovulation.


----------



## nicole3108

I don't think it's bad at all! I have had a mix of creamy, ew, snotty...I always think it's a good sign if it's discharge you don't normally get or there's an increase in your normal cm. Not a lot of help I know but I've had the kind of discharge you're describing every time I've been pregnant. Always been a good sign for me! Lots of luck and :dust:

ps sorry for butting into this section, was just so excited that it's here now, had to take a look around! :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

I have my fingers crossed that it is a baby and not just an early period or something. Also I have these tiny poking pains in my lower stomach and around where my belly button is, does anybody else have this symptom? 

The last few days my stomach has been off (like grumbling a lot) and I feel like puking sometimes. I know it's too early for the nausea (unless I'm right that I did OV early), but the increased CM, breast soreness and tingling seems strange.


----------



## sconstance

I would say that if you have any EWCM, then you need to keep doing "it" just in case. Progesterone is produced after you ovulate which makes you get sore boobs and then this usually declines a bit. If the boobies stay sore and it gets worse, then that might be worth noting but everybody is so different. Also, cervical position changes throughout the cycle too and isn't always the greatest indicator either. After 5 pregnancies (lost 3), the only sign I have been able to nail down for myself is that I get a bit dizzy especially at night if I get up to pee and my sleep patterns change drastically. I basically turn into Miss Morning Sunshine at the crack of dawn ready to make blueberry pancakes and fresh squeezed juice. Weird, I know. I do hope this is your month and send you loads of positive baby vibes!!


----------



## Klandagi

honestly I had COPIOUS amounts of CM when I was pregnant last time. Most of it is creamy CM and so far I'm definitely having creamy CM and a fair decent amount of it. It's completely normal for your crotch to turn into a river I swear to high heaven it is. Just ask the ladies down at first trimester :)


----------



## nicole3108

realized after scontance posted where you are in you cycle, :dohh: Need to pay more attention! does sound like you might be oving, I found it hard to tell at first. I normally ov on cd 19 and when we first started trying a couple of years ago I think we missed it because I thought I oved earlier. Keep us update on your tww wait either way! :dust:


----------



## Starmoon

I am actually 10dpo today or there abouts so my period is due on Sunday 4th. I don't think I normally get this much cm at this time of the month. A FRER showed BFN today though, but maybe too early still.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Thanks for the advice ladies, but I know am not OVing right now, because I had the big rush of EWCM last week and all the other symptoms I usually have. This will _hopefully_ be my third pregnancy (after miscarrying the last one five years ago) so I think I was just worrying about nothing. Although it is true maybe it's a late OV, but I doubt it, cuz the CM is more lotiony (or creamy) than egg whitey. I hope it is not a late O, because my spouse and I are having a hard time right now. I guess I will have to just wait and see what happens, my fingers are still crossed, but my heart is a little wounded right now.

Have a Good Morning, Afternoon or Evening Everyone!

-Jaymee-


----------



## Reds05

I've been using OPK's this month and got my first positive on Sunday.

Wierd thing is, I got EWCM the week BEFORE my positive. Its now gone to lotiony CM which I assume is normal.


----------



## rockabyebaby

This is the first month that I have had alot of wetness down there, it feels like its leaking out of me and sometimes has globs and stretchy white cm, nothing like EWCM. I am about 9/10 dpo, I took a test this morning and BFN. SO who knows whats up?


----------



## MsLesley

JaymeeBee said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, but I know am not OVing right now, because I had the big rush of EWCM last week and all the other symptoms I usually have. This will _hopefully_ be my third pregnancy (after miscarrying the last one five years ago) so I think I was just worrying about nothing. Although it is true maybe it's a late OV, but I doubt it, cuz the CM is more lotiony (or creamy) than egg whitey. I hope it is not a late O, because my spouse and I are having a hard time right now. I guess I will have to just wait and see what happens, my fingers are still crossed, but my heart is a little wounded right now.
> 
> Have a Good Morning, Afternoon or Evening Everyone!
> 
> -Jaymee-

I know what you mean. i had my 'rush' of EWCM and 4 days after i know i ovulated...i had more EWCM around my cervix mixed in with the lotiony cm.

my CM has increased this month in the DPO stage as well unless most other months. i do know when i was pregnant before, i got a huge increase in CM but not really incredibly noticeable untill after af was due.


----------



## JaymeeBee

MSLesley your profile pic is hilarious!


----------



## izzysmummy

You should get sticky CM after you hae ovulated. It should only be stretchy goo around ovulation.

I knew both times i was pregnant just from checking my CM and Cervical position. A few days after Ovulation i noticed i had a lot of CM that was a slight Green Twinge. This is perfectly normal and can be a sign of pregnancy. Also my cervix remained high after ovulation again which is a classic sign of pregnancy, so high infact i could barely touch it!

I suppose i would describe the CM as stretchy but not as stretchy as before you ovulate. My CM was always clear stretchy prior to Ovualtion and creamy with a yellow/green twinge after Ovulation. This has happened in both pregnancies!

Good luck, hope you get your BFP! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun think it was a bit confusing cos you said you were on CD14 (around ovulation for many) but you already ov'd is that right? 

i got a +opk on CD14, and usually from about 2dpo I don't have any noticeable CM until AF comes, but I have quite a bit of lotiony CM, like not quite white almost like wallpaper paste (gross but only way I can describe it lol)

I did notice about 2 days after ov though that I was getting EW lumps in my underwear but if you remember that that is the CM that is to help the sperm get in to the cervix so it will have been there when you ovulated and perhaps has only just worked it's way down fully!


----------



## JaymeeBee

This is my first month charting (or trying to), so I'm confused too and honestly a bit frustrated. I'm still struggling with the abbreviations and stuff, but this is what I have noticed about my body this month, knowing that I usually OV around 5 days or so after AF has stopped.

*Current CD*= 16
*Average Length of Cycles*= 26 days
*Next AF Due (and usually always on time)*= April 12

*March 17 (Wednesday)* - AF started
*March 21 (Sunday)* - AF finished
*March 22 (Monday)* - Wet CM, (had sex)
*March 23 (Tuesday)* - Wet sticky CM lots, thinking about sex
*March 24 (Wednesday)* - Noticed CM is Wet, but also gooeyish and a bit stretchy, want to have sex (and did) 
*March 25 (Thursday)* - noticed CM becoming more abundant and first signs of obvious EWCM, panties very wet, very horny
*March 26 (Friday)* - Lots of EWCM, sex drive going full force, panties soaked from EWCM, feel like I'm over heating, tender breasts
*March 27 (Saturday)* - Continued EWCM, hotflashes, moodiness, want SEX REALLY BAD, breasts still tender, Big dump of EWCM very late that night (I'm sure Ovulation happened here or Friday)
*March 28 (Sunday)* - Still horny, have a lot of sex with partner,
*March 29 (Monday)* - Sex drive back to normal, CM still present with only a little bit of EW, feel gassy and tired, slight AF type cramps, sore throat
*March 30 (Tuesday)* - CM creamy with a little bit of EW mixed in, breasts feel tender and tummy grumbling a lot, slight AF type cramps, noticed a poking/pinching pain beginning around my belly button and different areas of my abdomen, tired and nauseous
*March 31 (Wednesday)* - CM creamy white and lots, tired and nauseous (threw up), pinching/ poking pain again on and off, but mainly in the afternoon and evening, nipples burning a bit, but not really sore feel a kind of pulling in my abdomen
*April 1 (Today)* - so far I was nauseous at the grocery store this morning, grumbling tummy, had some creamy (but darker) CM...

*Update: I had my days mixed up I think LOL how embarassing.


----------



## Nessicle

what is it that you're confused with though hun? Is it because you're still having CM? If so then that can be a sign of pregnancy but usually CM goes 

sticky - creamy - wet - EWCM - wet - creamy - sticky = then on to AF

Now the amount of time this takes people is different, for some people it is a matter of a couple of days either side of ov date but for others, it could be as much as a week to 10 days. A lot of women have reported they get lots of EWCM just before AF also. 

Have you been on birth control or recently come off it? I came off it in December and the stuff I have noticed each month was crazy - exactly like pg symptoms every single cycle. 

I'm not saying that this is what is happening to you but you'll be surprised what you notice when ttc. Hope that helps! :flower: xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

I have never been on any contraceptives, we used condoms and pulling out as our only form of contraception the last five years. 

I probably have had these symptoms before, but didn't notice them, this is the first month I actually am trying hard to conceive and keep track of stuff, in all honesty it's taking its toll on me and I think I might return to just letting nature take it's course. With my first baby I knew the minute I conceived (I just had this feeling) and it was the same for my second pregnancy (I just knew). Unfortunately the feeling of knowing this month comes and goes, which is probably a bad sign, but it is still early so I think if my symptoms don't start to pick up by next week I'll just assume its a no go and wait until the summer to try again.


----------

